

Scan gets $7M to do QR Code Scan To Pay - ndcrandall
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/09/thing/

======
rhornberger
PandoDaily just released the story on how Scan secured the funding.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6523182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6523182)

